# Loolong for info on Keystone German Shepherds in Oklahoma



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

A friend told me about this kennel yesterday and I like the look of their gsd. They are similar to what I used to breed and show. But before I run off and buy another puppy I need info and lots of it. 
Does anyone here know about them? 
How big are their dogs compared to normal gsd, because I don't want oversized dogs?
Are they a small breeder or do they produce lots of litters?
Health and quality of pups?
Well that should get us started. Thank you


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Just enter Keystone German Shepherds and do a search. There are a number of threads that will come up. Here is one of them. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/142288-cant-decide-breeder-ok-go.html

I have no information on them personally.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No. Friend has personal experience with the "type" they say they breed. I would keep looking.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

They are just regular ol' ASL. I live in Oklahoma and have shown against them at most shows. Dean calls his kennel Keystone, but the dogs are registered as Heidelberg.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Caroline5 said:


> Well that should get us started. Thank you



Do you not have any contacts still from when you used to show that could help you with what you're looking for?


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Deb said:


> Do you not have any contacts still from when you used to show that could help you with what you're looking for?


I was given the name of a breeder who is expecting some litters that interest me. Crossing fingers that it works out.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Might help to know what you are looking for in a pup/dog. Type of lines, and what you are interested in doing with them. What area you are looking in, and are you willing to ship?


----------

